# libmysqlclient.so.15 mysql & ts3

## soban_

Aby uruchomic tsa-3 z mysqlem potrzebna sa nastepujace wymagania: *Quote:*   

> teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64 % ldd libts3db_mysql.so
> 
>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
> 
>         libmysqlclient.so.15 => not found
> ...

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6621145.html <- cos takiego znalazlem jednak senswonego rozwiazania to nie daje. Zwlaszcza ze probowalem kopiowac podane linki do /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.15 moze ktos z Was ma jeszcze jakis pomysl jak to "obejsc" ewentualnie rozwiazac?

----------

## Jacekalex

Postawić chroota z jakimś zabytkowym Linuxem, np Debianem Lenny?

Skompilować jakąś starszą wersję mysql? przez jakiś hardcorowy błąd wszystkie są zamaskowane, ale wybór masz spory.

Względnie ja, jakbym potrzebowal komunikacji głosowej/wideo na serwerze, to zarówno ejabberd, jak i asterisk czy freeswitch, mają możliwości połączeń wideo, jak ostatnio sprawdzalem w ejabberd, to nawet działało, co mnie nieźle zdziwiło (nic specjalnie w tym kierunku nie konfigurowałem).

Tylko trzeba by  wykombinować jakiś sensowny program kliencki, bo konfiguracja Pidgina albo Mirandy  czy innego klienta jabbera  zazwyczaj jest  za trudna dla pacjentów.  :Wink: 

Ewentualnie do gier masz to:

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Wiem, mumbla tez postawilem, rozwiazaniem jest wlasnie downgrade jak napisales. Chetnie bym w 100% na mumbla sie przesiadl, gorzej jest z userami ktorzy sa przyzwyczajeni do TSa. Ciekawi mnie tylko czy nie ma rozwiazania jakiegos na okretne bez downgradu, w debianie z tego co wiem wystarczy zainstalowac jakis tam pakiet i smiga - na nowym mysqlu.

----------

## Jacekalex

To co Ty masz za pacjentów, mumble ma klienta na Win, Mac, IOS i na Androida też jest.

Nie pamietam tylko, czy ten podstawowy jest po polsku, a nie chce mi się go instalowac, żeby sprawdzić.  :Wink: 

Edyta: jest po polsku....

W każdym razie, jak go ostatnio widziałem, to konfiguracja była tak łopatologiczna, że wręcz prymitywna.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> w debianie z tego co wiem wystarczy zainstalowac jakis tam pakiet i smiga - na nowym mysqlu.

 

To wiesz więcej ode mnie,w Squeeze jest też libmysqlclient.so.16 i ta sama sytuacja.

Ale Debian ma archiwum pakietów do wszystkich wydań, i jak potrzebujesz sobie w chroocie postawić Etcha czy Lenny, to jest to wykonalne.

Analogicznie z Gentoo, wypakujesz stage i instalujesz zabytki specjalnie dla takiej czy innej tandety.

Generalnie nie czaję, czemu tego tsa autorzy nie przekompilują na aktualnym Linuxie, żeby działal z wspólczesnymi biliotekami.

----------

## soban_

Bo im sie nie chce poderzejwam, ale sposob konfiguracji tsa (samych kanalow) itp do mumbla to jest roznica niebo, a ziemina. Np masz 5.1 glosniki, to mozesz sobie ustawic ze kazda np z 5 osob slyszysz w innym glosnku, nie mowiac juz o zostaiwaniu plikow na kanalach itp. W skrocie duzo wiecej permisionow + mozliwosci konfiguracji po strone TSa. A co do pacjentow, no coz sa to gildie, klany i ludzie ktorzy mi pracuja przy serwerze. Ostatnio zastanwialem sie zeby kupic licencje do tsa za 1500zl, no ale ich poziom dostosowania sie do standardow upgradow - np wlasnie mysqla, dzieki czemu TS szybciej sie laduje jest masakryczny... dlatego juz nawet nie patrzac na to wszystko wolalbym mumbla (murmur w tym przypadku jesli chodzi o serwer : P).

----------

